# تعدين الذهب في مصر



## ابو عزام f16 (25 مارس 2010)

ماذا عن حجم الشركات الامريكية في تعدين الذهب في مصر وعدد الشركات الامريكية والاجنبية وحجم الذهب المستحرج من قبل الشركات الامريكية والشروط المفروضة على الشركات الامريكية وهل تتقسم الانتاج المحلي والانتاج المستقبلي واسم الشركات الاجنبية


----------



## maae (28 مارس 2010)

*ذهب مصر*

أرجو أن يكون مشاركتى المنقولة من منتدى الهندسة دوت كوم نافعة ومفيدة.
.....
.........
عرف الذهب منذ القـدم كمعدن ثمين من مجموعة المعادن النفيسة لندرته ومقاومته لعوامل التغير أو الهلاك ويتميز ببريقه الأخاذ ولونه الجميل رقمه الذرى (79) ووزنه الذرى (196،9) ويتواجد فى الطبيعة على شكل حبيبات حرة أو منفصلة أو مختلطة مع الفضة أو معادن أخرى و يستخدم القيراط كوحدة لقياس نقاوة المصوغات الذهبية ويتباين عيار الحلى فى الأسواق عادة بين (10-24 قيراط) وذلك حسب تفاوت النسب المضافة إليها من معدنى النحاس والفضة ويعتبر الذهب النقى الخالص عيار (24 قيراط) . وتستخدم الأوقية والمعروفة على نطاق واسع بالأونصة (31،1جرام) والتولا الأقل إستعمالاً (113جرام) كوحدات لوزن الحلي وسبائـك الذهب .

ويصفه العلماء بأنه ليّن قابل للسحب؛ وذلك لإمكانية سحبه في شكل أسلاك رقيقة لسهولة طرقه، وتحوله لألواح رقيقة. كما يمكن تشكيله على أية هيئة مطلوبة. يمكن سحب الأونصة الواحدة على شكل سلك طوله 5 أميال أو طرقها على شكل صفيحة رقيقة للغاية حتى تغطي مساحة قدرها 100 قدم مربع وبعد تشكيله، فإنه يحتفظ ببريقه، لمقدرته على مقاومة الصدأ والتغيرات الكيميائية الأخرى المتسببة بفعل الهواء. ويعتبرالذهب من أكثر عناصر العالم كثافة ، أنه أكثف من الحديد بمرتين ونصف المرة ومن الرصاص بضعفين . أن قدماً مربعاً من الذهب يزن حوالي 1200 رطل.
إستخدم الذهب منذ القدم فى صناعة الحلى والمجوهرات وفى سك النقود وكغطاء للعملات الورقية فى العصر الحديث ولتميز الذهب بصفات فيزيائية فريدة مقارنة بالمعادن الأخرى فقد توسعت إستخداماته حديثاً لتشمل الصناعات الإلكترونية والكهربائية الدقيقة و أجهزة الإتصالات والمواصلات مثل محركات الطائرات والسفن الفضائية فمثلاً يتم طلاء معظم طائرات سلاح الجو الأمريكى وطائرة الرئيس بصفة خاصة بطبقة واقية من الذهب بإستخدام الليزر على هيئة مرآة شديدة الحساسية تعمل على تضليل القذائف الحرارية الموجهة التى تحاول إسقاط الطائرة.
كيفية تكوُّن الذهب
تشير الابحاث أن الذهب قد ترسب من الغازات والسوائل المتصاعدة من أسفل سطح الأرض. هذه الغازات والسوائل تتصاعد في اتجاه السطح خلال تشققات في القشرة الأرضية. ويوجد الذهب بكثرة في الصخور المكونة لهذه القشرة. وغالبًا ما يوجد مختلط مع فلزات اخرى مثل النحاس والرصاص والزنك والفضة
يتواجد الذهب فى الطبيعة فى بيئات تختلف بأختلاف عوامل التكوين ومن أهمها :
عروق المرو الناتجة من محاليل المياه الحارة فى شقوق الصخور البركانية المتحولة أو الرسوبية المتحولة لعصر ماقبل الكمبرى
نطاقات تحول وغالبا ما تتواجد فى الاماكن التى تتاثر بالتراكيب الجيولوجية مثل الفوالق والطيات وخاصة مناطق التقاطعات الوديانية وتحتوى بعض هذه النطاقات على ما يسمى باسم الجوسان.
كيفية تعدين الذهب
تختلف طرق تعدين الذهب باختلاف نوع المواد المترسبة. ويتم الحصول على الذهب بخطوتين ضروريتين هما: 1- الحصول على الخام 2- فصل الذهب عن الخام. وفي أغلب عمليات التنقيب في الترسبات الغرينية تتم العمليتان في مواقع الرواسب. وفي حالة التنقيب تحت الأرض يتم التنقيب عن الخام، ثم ينقل للطواحين فيفْصل ويركَّز هناك.
التعدين المكشوف 
يستخدم للحصول على المعادن الثمينة من كتل الخام الضخمة الكثيفة التي تقع بالقرب من سطح الأرض. ويجب أن يرفع العمال الغطاء الصخري أولاً، وهو طبقة الصخور والمواد الأخرى التي تغطي الراسب؛ ثم يستخدموا بعدئذٍ المتفجرات لتكسير الكتل الضخمة من الصخور الصلبة الحاملة للخام. ويستخرج العمال الراسب في سلسلة من الطبقات الأفقية تسمى المصاطب. ومع تقطيع المصاطب يتكون طريق مستمر على جوانب الحفرة يتجه لأعلى. وتَنْقل الشاحنات أو القطارات الخام إلى أعلى المصاطب وخارج الحفرة.
التعدين تحت الأرض 
تُستخدم طرق التعدين تحت سطح الأرض عندما يقع الراسب المعدني على مسافة عميقة تحت سطح الأرض. ويقوم عمال المناجم في أول الأمر بشق (حفر) فتحة في المنجم، وتسمى الفتحة الرأسية بئرًا، أما الممر الأفقي تقريبًا، والذي يحفر في جانب تل أو مُنحدر فيسمى الدِّهليز، والذي يعرف في حالة استخراج الفحم باسم المنحدر. ويحفر العاملون بالمناجم من هذه الممرات شبكة من الممرات الأفقية تسمى مناسيب التشغيل. وهناك طرق متعددة متاحة لنقل الخام .
طـرق معـالجـة الخـام 
بعد الحصول على خامات الذهب بواسطة عمليات الحفر والتفجير تتم عمليات تحرير الخام بواسطة الطحن والغربلة ثم تليها عمليات المعالجة والتى من أهمها عملية التعويم وتركيز الخام لفصل المعدن وخلال الخمسة عشر سنة الأخيرة حدثت تطورات إيجابية فى طرق معالجة خامات الذهب ذات التركيز المنخفض لاسترجاع معدن الذهب وأهم هذة الطرق طريقة المعالجة برش الخام بمحلول السيانيد الذى يقوم بإذبة معدنى الذهب والفضة ثم يمرر المحلول الناتج على حبيبات الكربون الناشطة داخل أعمدة كهربائية لترسيب الذهب والفضة وبواسطة خليط من محلول الصودا والسيانيد يمكن إذابتها مرة ثانية وذلك حتى يتم إستخلاصها بعملية الإستقطاب الكهربائى ويمكن أن تتم عملية فصل الذهب عن الفضة بعد ذلك بواسطة الصهر وتتميز هذة الطريق بإنخفاض تكلفتها .
الانتاج العالمى للذهب
بلــغ الإنتــاج العالمى من الذهب فى عام (2003م) أكثر من (2500طن) وتعتبر دولة جنوب أفريقيا الدولة المنتجة الأولى فى العالم حيث بلغ إنتاجها لنفس العام (17،3%) من الإنتـــاج العالمى تليها إستراليا بنسبة (10،6%) ثم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بنسبة (10،2%) والصين بنسبة (7،9%) وروسيا الإتحادية بنسبة (6،9%) وبيرو بنسبة (6،6%) وكندا بنسبة (5،4%) وقد أنتجت المملكة العربية السعودية فى نفس العام (8770 كجم
مستقبل انتاج الـذهب فى مصر
نظـراً للإرتفـاع الملحوظ الـذى شهـدته الأسـواق العالمية لأسعـار الـذهب فى الفترةالماضية وبالتحديد فى أخرعامين بإلاضافة إلى تشجيع زيادة الأستثمارات فى قطاع التعدين فقد قامت الهيئة المصرية العامة للثروة المعدنية بتقيم مواقع الذهب القديمةالمنتشرة فى الصحارى المصرية طبقاً للإتجاهات الحديثة فى نظريات تواجده والتقدم التكنولـوجـى فى عمليات إستخـلاص الـذهب وكانت نتيجة هذا التقيم إعـلان الهيئة عن مزيدة عالمية لتسع مناطق للذهب بالصحراء الشرقية.
وهناك بالفعل ثلاث شركات تعمل فى مجال التنفيب عن الذهب منهما شركتان قاربت على انتاج اول سبيكة للذهب وهما شركتى الفرعونية بمنطقة السكرى وشركة حمش بمنطقة حمش اما الشركة الثالثة فهى شركة جيبسلاند الاسترالاية وتعمل بمنطقة العلاقى بالقرب من اسوان وهى فى طور الاستكشاف .
مناطق واعدة قادمة فى كل من سيناء والصحراء الغربية
منطقة ام زريق بجنوب سيناء من المناطق الواعدة المؤهلة للطرح كمزايدة للبحث والاستغلال لخام الذهب والعناصر المصاحبة والتى تتمثل فى الرصاص والزنك والفضة والنحاس والمولبدنيم وتتواجد فى مصاحبا انطاقات تغاير وعروق مرو وجوسان. اثبتت الابحاث التى اجرتها الهيئة العامة للثروة المعدنية( استكشاف تعدينى – جيوفيزياء – حفر بئر استكشافى ) عن تواجد هذه العناصر بشاذات كبيرة ترقى لعرضها للمزايدة.
اما بجنوب الصحراء الغربية أدى الأستكشاف التعديني إلى إكتشاف معدن الذهب في ثلاث بيئات مختلفة مصاحباً لمكون الحديد الشرائطي من المجنتيت و الكوارتز الذهب مصاحباً لمكون الحديد الشرائطي من المجنتيت و الكوارتز كما يتواجد الذهب مع االنحاس و الكبريتيدات في صخور الكوارتز نيس اما النوع الثالث فيتواجد في عروق الكوارتز و نطاقات التغيير المحيطة بها.
افاق ومؤشرات المستقبل
هناك مؤشرات ايجابية لمستقبل التعدين وخاصة الذهب على النحو التنالى :
جذب الاستثمار الأجنبي
جذب الاستثمار الأجنبي في مسح وتطوير الموارد المعدنية وخاصة الذهب لابد من التاكيد على انه ليس مجرد جذب الأموال بل اتجاه الى الاهتمام الشامل بجلب الأموال والتكنولوجيا وخبرات الإدارة الحديثة والأكفاء المتفوقين, ومن الاهتمام بجذب الاستثمار الأجنبي إلى اتخاذ أسلوب التمويل المشترك والتعاون لتطوير مجال تجارة خدمات التعدين.
بؤر ساخنة للتعدين
من الشىء الطبيعى انه سينشىء النشاط المنجمى ما يسمى بمدن المناجم التى ستمد هذه الشركات بالعمالة المطلوبة وبادوات الاعاشة والوقود وغيرها من المستلزمات الضرورية وهذا فيه انتعاش اجتماعى له من الاثر الايجابى مما يساعد فى خطط الدولة التنموية
انتعاش شركات لخدمات التعدين
أن هناك العديد من الفرص الجاذبة مطروحة للإستثمار فى المشروعات التعدينية مثل إنشاء شركات تركيز الخامات المصرية لرفع جودتها لتلبية احتياجات الصناعة المحلية وتصدير الفائض من هذه الخامات ، وإنشاء شركات لخدمات التعدين تشمل أعمال البحث والحفر والإستشارات الفنية وتأجير معدات إستخراج المواد المعدنية من المناجم والمحاجر وتوفير العمالة اللازمة لها.
دخول شركات منجمية أجنبية إلى مصر وخروج مؤسسات منجمية مصرية إلى العالم 
من المفيد فى منظومة التعدين دخول شركات منجمية أجنبية إلى مصر وخروج مؤسسات منجمية مصرية للسوق العالمى حيث يعد هذا اكتساب للخبرة وتحقيق اكتمال الموارد في كافة الدول بعضها بعضا وهو أمر يتحلى بمغزى عظيم الشأن بالنسبة لحفز الازدهار المشترك والتنمية الصحية لأعمال مسح الموارد المعدنية العالمية وتطويرها.
الذهب يتحول إلى سلعة «حل الأزمات» ويقاوم الهزات 
تحول الذهب خلال الفترة الأخيرة الى سلعة «استثمار الأزمات»، فبعد ان كان يستخدم تقليدياً لموازنة مدخرات الدول وبعض الإغراض الاستثمارية الأخرى أصبح إحدى القنوات الاستثمارية المهمة التي تلجأ اليها الصناديق الاستثمارية عندما تتعرض العملات الرئيسية أو أسعار السلع الرئيسية لهزات عنيفة كتلك التي حدثت خلال الأشهر القليلة الماضية. وبرز الأمر جلياً خلال الفترة التي شهد فيها الدولار الاميركي تأرجحاً واضحاً مما دفع المستثمرين للتدافع لشراء كميات اكبر من الذهب، الأمر الذي أدى الى ارتفاع أسعاره .
الذهب عملة بلا جنسية ولغة الكل يفهمها
وتكمن أهمية الذهب في انه السلعة الوحيدة القادرة على معايشة الازمات والصمود بقيمة قوية او متزايدة في وقت الازمات والحروب اكثر مما تستطيع ان تفعله الاسهم والسندات والعملات ايضا، فالكثير من العملات والشركات تنهار وتضعف قيمتها في حالة تزايد الخوف العالمي من مشكلة سياسية او طبيعية
تعزيز حصة الذهب في تشكيلة الاحتياطيات المالية كاجراء احتياطي ضد مخاطر تقلب اسعار الصرف
ويرى المحللون ان الضغوط على اسعار المعدن الاصفر يمكن ان تتزايد في شكل دراماتيكي في ظل المصارف المركزية في الاقتصادات الكبرى الى تعزيز حصة الذهب في تشكيلة احتياطاتها المالية كاجراء احتياطي ضد مخاطر تقلب اسعار الصرف بل لم يستبعدوا احتمال ان تكون القفزات التي سجلتها الاسعار نجمت عن عمليات شراء ضخمة وغير معلنة من قبل بعض هذه المصارف. 
ضرورة وجود معايير واضحة ومحددة لتعدين الذهب 
ان التحدي الأكبر يتمثل في ضرورة وجود معايير واضحة ومحددة لتعدين الذهب على نحو مقبول بيئيا واجتماعيا.
ان اتباع الاساليب العلمية فى منظومة تعدين استغلال الذهب بدا من المنجم مرورا بالمصنع انتهاء بالتسويق هو دفعة للاقتصاد الوطنى ولابد لكل المعنين ان تتظافر جهودهم نحو هذا الهدف..​منقول ،،،،،،​


----------

